# Tai Chi in a fight???



## charyuop (Jan 19, 2007)

I have seen this link in another forum. I admit that as per Tai Chi applied in a real fight I am more than a rookie. Is this really Tai Chi or just some kinda kung fu?

http://www.oxfordtaichi.com/lotus_sweep.0.html


----------



## Infinite (Jan 19, 2007)

Well the stuff he does inbetween the fight scenes is really Tai Chi. I don't know it well enough to see the technique in the fight tho.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 19, 2007)

What he is using in the ring could be classified as Tai Chi.... or Long fist.... Or jujitsu, judo, aikido or just about any other martial art you want.


----------



## East Winds (Jan 19, 2007)

Dave Baker is a formidable Wu style pratitioner. 

Very best wishes


----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 19, 2007)

charyuop said:


> Tai Chi or just some kinda kung fu?http://www.oxfordtaichi.com/lotus_sweep.0.html



Is Tai Chi not a part of kung fu? I was always inclined to beleive it was an aspect Shaolin Kung Fu in the same way a chin-na or takedowns. I would like to know more about this.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 19, 2007)

That's not Tai Chi in the traditional sense. Looks to me like a form of Kung Fu that uses the principles of Tai Chi. Pretty cool looking, I think.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jan 19, 2007)

This is consistent with the WuDang Taiji I've seen on vcd's from China. The taiji postures practiced to throw the opponent's whole body to the ground in one action. Very cool stuff! :ultracool


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jan 19, 2007)

Whoops! I meant the Emei Mountain Soft Push on these Cd's.  

http://www.cmaod.com/Emei2.html


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks cool


----------



## dmax999 (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks exactly like Tai Chi to me.  They never fight force against force and almost effortlessly thorw opponents to the ground.


----------

